# Help with Motor Choice



## Slow-N-Lowe (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi All
I am looking for some guidence / knowledge on choosing a motor. 
Here is my current set up and boat usage.

I recently purchased a 14' Lowe (1440M). This boat is used for crabbing and river fishing off of the Chesapeake with my 5 yr old son. 
It currently has an old 4 hp Merc, and has difficulity getting out to the "good spots". 
Truthfully, it is painfully slow. 

I have been looking at both 2 and 4 stroke, and want a 10 - 15 hp, and am getting overwhelmed. 
- What brands should I avoid?
- 2 stroke or 4 stroke?
- Etc...

Thanks


----------



## richg99 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll let the experts talk brands etc. 

Just be certain that you don't buy a long shafted motor for a low transom boat...or...vice versa. It happens more often than you think... 

regards, R


----------



## gouran01 (Jan 2, 2012)

My 10HP pushes the 12ft boat at 2-24 MPH. I would recommend the 15HP 2 stroke. 2 stroke will keep the weight down and if you have a long haul without the lil one, you have the extra juice to get there in a hurry.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 2, 2012)

Avoid motors by Force and Chrysler. What is the max hp rating for your boat?
In some areas of the country with hp restricted waters it can be easier and less expensive to find 20 and 25 hp motors.


----------



## Slow-N-Lowe (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the quick responses. 

lckstckn2smknbrls (great movie by the way): 
Being new to this, I am not familiar with those manufacturers but I will avoid them. I have been looking at the manufacturers that I know: Merc, Evinrude, Honda, Yamaha, Johnson. If I am overlooking a solid company, please let me know...or if you recommend one of these over another please let me know (and a reason if possible). Max HP for this boat is 20.

richg99: how do I tell if it is a low transom? It looks low in comparison to the sides. 

gouran01: very good point!

Thanks Again


----------



## JBooth (Jan 3, 2012)

You can measure the height of the transom from top to bottom, 16" or less you need a short shaft motor more than that you need a long shaft. I am familiar with the boat you own and it requires a short shaft motor. You should go with a Johnson or Evinrude, this is because it is easy to find knowledgeable mechanics to work on them, easy to find parts for, and last a very long time if taken care of. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## richg99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Slow.....I don't know where you are from....your bio doesn't give that info. I'm in TX. 

For a while, I followed a site populated by bunch of small craft guys from Florida. I was surprised when I found that they had a very strong preference for Tahutsu; Nissan and other motor names. They explained that many US motors, in smaller sizes, were made by those "foreign" manufacturers. 

So, you might want to do some more research. Rich


----------



## Bigkat650 (Jan 4, 2012)

I would think you will need at least a 15hp to get you up on plane where you're going to be most efficient. If your boat can take it, I would suggest closer to a 25hp but really anything in the 15-25 range would be real nice for you. I would stick to Johnson, Evinrude or Mercury. I've heard some horror stories of early Mercs, but anything from the 80's or newer will be just fine. 2 Stroke will be a little lighter, 4 strokes will be a little cleaner. I believe its illegal to run 2 strokes in some body's of water due to the pollutants...

I am by no means an expert in motors, this is just what I have read in my research over the past 6 months--there are people on here a lot smarter then me that know a lot more about these machines, just thought I would express what I have read.


----------



## nomowork (Jan 4, 2012)

When I replaced my older Johnson on my Gregor, I first started looking at cheap. :roll: After much research on performance, reliability, etc. I opened up the wallet and went with a brand new Honda four stroke. Many of the lakes we fish in don't have an emergency help and if you're out there alone...............

I do some salt water fishing in my fiberglass boat which has a Mercury outboard, but then I have Boat USA coverage.


----------



## Whoopbass (Jan 5, 2012)

Do you want new or used? How much are you wanting to spend?
If you want a new motor then about the only choice is a 4-stroke. I would buy a Tohatsu off the internet and have it shipped to you. Get a 20hp unless there is a big difference in weight or price versus the 15hp.
If you want a used 2-stroke then go with Johnson/Evinrude.
I would get a minimum 15hp but would slap a 25hp on the back and not think twice about it.


----------



## T-Dog Donkey Cruiser (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, I also am looking into motors for my little 1436 Tracker. I live off the Wye River, a tributary of the Chesapeake Bay, so it would be in brackish water. What type of 10-15hp motors would be best in the salty water? I have been looking into Johnson and Evinrude but have heard the Johnsons keep better in saltwater. Does anyone know if this is true? Oh and I have been looking at used motors mostly from the 80's.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 5, 2012)

I run a a 40 hp Johnson 2 cycle in salt. I have run Yammies and a Rude, and even a Merc. over the last 30 years. All of them will hold up fine if you wash them off...... . and FLUSH the engine after EVERY trip. R


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 5, 2012)

I know Johnsons from the 80's are about bullet proof. My dad has a 30 HP 2 stroke that starts after every winter with one or two pulls and thats with minimum maintenance. I run a 2005 15 HP 4 stroke Johnson that I've been extremely happy with. The 4's are a lot heavier though. I bet my 4 stroke 15 HP is as heavy or heavier than my pa's 30 HP.


----------



## DanMC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,
Depends on what a person favors that is the best to them and not necessarily you ,no matter what.Use common sense and you'll be ok.I favor Honda because i also drive a Honda and they are legendary in their reliability.Yes you will pay more but it's nice to know that a Honda will start every time now and in the years to come.On our 2010 Lund WC 14 we have a 2010 Honda BF2 (kicker/trolling duty...yes a two horsepower/air cooled 4 stroke !) and for main power duty a 2011 Honda BF25 .
Dan


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 7, 2012)

As said before Johnson,Evinrude ,or Merc.I wouldn't be afraid of older Mercs,I have a few of them & all run great & easy to work on.The biggest 1 thing that I look at is compression.Everything else is second & easy fix.There are plenty of parts for the older motors out there.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 7, 2012)

I live in Maryland and I bought my 15hp 4stroke Yamaha off a guy in the eastern shore who used it a little in the bay. They are great motors and extremely quiet. I have a 15 on my 16' bass tracker vhull and I move fine with it in fresh water. Yours is a little smaller and lighter so I don't see a problem with the 15 4 strokes.


----------



## VABEACHFISH (Jan 7, 2012)

I bought a 15 hp johnson 2 stroke and it pushes my 15' monarch pretty well


----------



## bbstacker1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I took a peak at the boat you have on the Lowe's website, it is rated for a 20 hp, short shaft engine. I guess part of your decision is going to have to be based on a new or used engine. If you are looking at used you will have 2 or 4 stroke as an option and I think a 15hp, Johnson/Evinrude or Mercury in 2 stoke would be perfect on that boat either one would move you right along. If you are looking at a new motor, you are pretty much stuck with a 4 stroke only. Nothing wrong with a 4 stroke, they tend to be heavier in the same horsepower as a 2 stroke and they are pretty pricey. A previous poster suggested picking up a Tohatsu online, nothing wrong with that, if I was going to do that I would first check my local area and see if there are any dealers around and give them a chance to either meet the online price or come in close enough to get you to buy from them, it might help out in how you are treated if you should need any warranty work. Should you look at Tohatsu, Nissan is also made by them and so are the small Mercury's (30hp and under I think) just something to keep in mind.


----------



## chrispy186 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you are going to buy new, dont waste your money on a 9.9hp. Somewhere over the years, the 9.9 became the same motor as the 8hp, as in displacement, bore and stroke. You can check the specs on any website, with the exception of honda I believe. The new 8hp and 9.9 hp have the exact same displacement, bore and stroke. Same thing goes for the 15hp and 20hp. Same displacement, bore and stroke. A few years ago, the 9.9 and the 15hp used to have the same displacement, bore and stroke. Now its all changed, and the 15 is much more motor than the 9.9. IMO you are better off buying an older used motor, unless money isnt a concern.


----------

